# What tools to put together a bike?



## cshoing (Mar 10, 2007)

I am planning on ordering a bike from rscycle.com but they said that to ship to APO addresses they will only come partially assembled. Since I dont have any tools here I just need to know what tools are needed to assemble a bike.


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

You're going to need to know more than just what tools you'll need. It isn't just putting bolt A into hole B. First off you'll need to know what parts will need assembly so call them up and ask. Then we'll be able to tell you which tools and what to look out for. At the least you might need a crank arm wrench and a 5mm allen wrench for the handlebar to the stem.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Shouldn't need many*

You'll need a set of allen wrenches of various sizes, possibly a pair of pliers and channel locks, flat head and phillips head screwdrivers and a couple of bike specific wrenches. I would give Randall Scott Co. a call and talk to someone in their tech support area. "Dealer Ready" bikes are about 80-90% assembled out of the box. They should be able to give you a very clear understanding of the tools you need. Figure spending about $50.00 USD on the tools.

Bob


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*As a bare minimum....*

you'll need, 5 and 6mm allen wrenches, cable cutters, and a philips head screwdriver. That's just a minimum. It depends on the components used and just how "partially assembled" the bike is when it arrives. Variables such as hydraulic disc brakes, type of bike, etc. can easily add to the list of tools needed. Your best bet is to contact R Scott as the others have suggested. We have no way of knowing just how much assembly you'll need to do.

Good Dirt


----------



## Chris130 (Mar 28, 2005)

What they all said - contact RS and ask their techies what you'll need.

I would just add that whatever tools you'll need for assembly will be tools that you'll routinely use for maintenance, so they will be a very good investment. Don't think of it as "Oh crap, now I just need to get these stupid tools to put the bike together". You'll get lots of use out of the tools once you have 'em...

If you don't already have some how-to info (or if RS doesn't send you clear instructions), check out Park Tool's website for pretty much everything you need. Here'sa great overview on general order/flow of how to put a bike together (yours should ship with near complete of course). Also, Here is a link to their starting point for all things home maintenance how-to. Excellent, comprehensive info, and it's all free. Also consider getting a book since it's easier to have next to your work area - Leonard Zinn's bike maintenance books are excellent.

When you get the bike, make sure you have the manuals associated with ther included components - some manufacturers/shops don't include them for some reason. You can download them from the manufacturer's websites in almost all cases. Follow the tuning/tweaking instructions to a "T". The biggest issues with a new bike often come from improper/hasty set-up. Be patient and do it right from the start.

Enjoy the ride!

Cheers, Chris


----------

